
Europe to Mine Moon for Oxygen and Water by 2025 - astrowilliam
https://spacenewspodcast.com/europe-to-mine-moon-for-oxygen-and-water-by-2025/
======
zunzun
Overheard in a singles bar in the year 2037: "I own one of the biggest oxygen
mines on the moon".

